# Spot the cat...



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Can you see the cat?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

yep, but it took me a sec.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

torowy said:


> yep, but it took me a sec.


It took me a little bit too.

I spotted his body, but blew by his head.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Got the head immediately...didnt see the body til you mentioned it


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Nueces....realy nice picture. Composition and color!


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Someone emailed me that picture last year and said it was taken above the foothills near Ogden. Then a few months ago I got it again from someone else claiming it was above Provo. Then I got it again and it was in Cedar City.

That cat gets around!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pic. Didn't see the body until I read further. I would like to hear the whole story though.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

So I looked at this, and found the cat, eventually.  
I called my son in to show it to him and after about five minutes he said, "Those rocks don't look anything like a cat no matter how I look at them." :shock: :roll: 

I finally told him he was supposed to be looking for a REAL cat in the pic, and it took him 2 seconds. Silly bugger. :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I saw instantly, that is awesome! I am hoping to get some pictures of a cat someday!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Talk about blending in with your surroundings!


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

didnt see it till i scrolled down


----------

